# My impending transfer to Germany



## sunsang31 (May 5, 2015)

Hello,

I am just over 30 years & have been working for the Indian subsidiary of a German engineering company for the last 6 years, heading sales, marketing & business development in India. I am an engineer with an MBA & have a total professional work experience of 10 years in India. By Indian salary standards, my compensation package is quite good & well above the industry average. On the personal front, I am married without kids & my wife is also professionally qualified (engineer + MBA)

My principals in Germany have now offered me a global marketing role based out of the head office in Augsburg (near Munich, Bavaria). I expect to get a formal contract for my review shortly.

Tentatively, the plan would be for me to shuttle every fortnight betwen India & Germany for about 3 months to get a hang of my new profile as well as ensure a smooth handover of my Indian responsibilites to my successor.

In addition to the international profile & multi-cultural work culture I would get exposed to, a major factor for me would be the savings potential coupled with the quality of life.

As part of my homework to help review the offer, I seek advice on the following.

1) What would be a decent expat package per month in Germany considering my profile & experience?

2) What are the approximate monthly rental charges for a decent & spacious apartment in a good locality in the Augsburg area?

3) Would it be possible for my spouse also to get employment with another company as & when she accompanies me?

4) Would it be a good idea to have my employer take on lease the apartment, car, to & fro office transport, etc. on my behalf rather than me going for these on my own?

I would be really grateful to have any kind of responses/suggestions/advice on my queries above.

Thanks.


----------

